# reload for win steel



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone have any info on reloading win plastic base 3 and 3 1/2 steel


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

There is data out there. I stick to reloading specialties data for the most part, with a little precision reloading data mixed in. The win hulls are a little difficult to get top performance out of reloading, especially in the 3 1/2" hull. The federal hull is much better, able to push 1 1/2 oz's as fast or faster than 1 3/8 oz loads in the win hull due to internal construction/capacity.

I see from your other post that you are in the process of buying supplies, most of the major suppliers listed give breaks on buying the reloading data pamplets/books when you are buying shot/wads. All will only recommend their data with their wads and that the recipes be followed exactly for every single component.

Steel shot reloading is a lot more sensitive to the details as you are working in the upper pressure limits of the firearm and small changes make a lot higher change in pressure than with fairly forgiving lead loads.

If you have something in particular in mind, pm me and I will try to help. Keep in mind the win hulls have varying colors of plastic bases which can be load specific, the same goes for rem hulls.


----------

